# Alerta precoce de sismos em Portugal



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 18:42)

Durante o sismo de 9.0 no Japão, apesar da tragédia, o sistema de alerta precoce de sismos (Earthquake Early Warning System) funcionou bastante bem. 

Este sistema que está a ser desenvolvido há muitos anos no Japão também está a ser implementado noutras regiões como a Califórnia e baseia-se na velocidade de propagação mais rápida das ondas sísmicas "P" (primárias) em relação às ondas "S" (secundárias) e às ondas de superfície, sendo estas últimas mais lentas mas as mais destrutivas. Não se trata portanto de uma previsão, mas da detecção de um sismo, não confundir com previsão onde infelizmente pouco vamos sabendo ou evoluindo. 

Não sei se se recordam daquele vídeo num escritório que discutimos em tempos no fórum, do cão que se assustou antes de toda a gente  onde pouco depois ocorreu o abalo, na altura especulámos e pelos cálculos que fiz que o que o cão sentiu foi a chegada das ondas P, que os humanos não detectaram. 















Obviamente que não é um sistema perfeito, afinal quanto mais próximo do epicentro, menor o intervalo de tempo entre as ondas "P" e a "S", e quanto mais próximo, mais graves os estragos à partida. Ou seja, a utilidade do sistema é inversamente eficaz em relação ao riscos, quanto mais perto menos tempo, quanto mais longe mais tempo e menos estragos. 

No sistema de alerta de tsunami podemos ter bastante tempo, dezenas de minutos ou horas, mas aqui falamos de segundos ou um minuto. Para uns mais próximos do epicentro de pouco servirá, mas para outros mais longe pode ser importante, sendo que quem recebe o aviso a um minuto é porque está bastante longe e o abalo provavelmente nem causa estragos.  

Outro dos problemas serão os falsos alertas que um sistema automático deve acabar sempre por gerar e da confusão e alarme social que pode provocar na população.

O sistema obviamente baseia-se na velocidade com que algoritmos processam o mais rápidamente possível a informação de uma rede sísmica e a velocidade com que comunicam os dados em toda a rede, tem que ser tudo automatizado pois a avaliação/intervenção humana consumiria segundos preciosos que não podem ser perdidos em tal sistema. 

A ideia destes sistemas é activar uma série de automatismos, que vão desde avisar forças de segurança e emergência, parar comboios de forma automática, "injectar" um aviso nas emissões de Televisão e Rádio, enviar um alerta para telemóveis (já abordado neste tópico do fórum) ou mesmo outras funcionalidades como por exemplo parar de forma automática elevadores no andar mais próximo, abrir portões de quartel de bombeiros, linhas de produção fabris delicadas, etc. Não é fácil imaginar imensas coisas que poderiam ser conectadas a isto.








No Japão foi este tipo de aviso que milhões de pessoas viram na TV, nalguns casos com um minuto de aviso antes da chegada do grande abalo:





Fiz umas contas muito por alto e estimei que num sismo forte a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, por exemplo Lisboa talvez pudesse ter um aviso de meio minuto de antecedência, ou um pouco menos ou mais conforme a distância do epicentro claro. 

Mas na Net não encontrei qualquer informação sobre investigação nesta área em Portugal. A nível de tsunamis tem havido progressos (ver este tópico do fórum) mas sobre isto não encontrei nada.

Alguém sabe de alguma nesta área em Portugal ? E o que acham, valeria a pena, ou poderia ser uma confusão devido aos falsos alarmes ? 

*Mais informações:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_Early_Warning_(Japan)
http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/en/Activities/eew.html
http://www.elarms.org/
http://www.elarms.org/info/EWinBayArea.pdf


----------



## Agreste (15 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Princípio importante e de mais fácil aplicação em aglomerações de pessoas e a nível doméstico pelo tal SMS mas coloco 2 problemas:

Os eventos mesmo os importantes podem não ter capacidade destrutiva. Como é que o algoritmo acerta? Excluem-se todos os de nível inferior a 5?

A indisciplina, ignorância e indiferença geral das nossas populações. A mentalidade japonesa tem muito pouca proximidade com a nossa.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 22:53)

Bem! Fiquei impressionado com este sistema!
Extremamente avançado, ou não fosse isto no Japão.

Julgo ser um conceito muito interessante e que, com mais alguns desenvolvimentos e aperfeiçoamentos, poderá ser muito útil para as populações de zonas com elevado risco sísmico, podendo ajudar a prevenir muitos mortos e feridos.

Não conheço nenhum estudo do género em Portugal, aliás, é a primeira vez que tomo contacto com esta tecnologia. Mas parece-me que para aplicar algo do género em Portugal, primeiro teríamos que agir de forma muito "profunda", ao nível da sensibilização da população e ao nível de preparação para situações de sismos. 

Acho que nesse aspecto ainda haverá muito a fazer. Pelo que tenho conhecimento, só agora se começa a tratar de forma mais séria a questão da protecção civil ao nível das autarquias e das entidades estatais com responsabilidade nesta matéria. Por exemplo aqui no Algarve, ainda há muitos locais onde nunca foi feito nenhum simulacro de sismo. sei que se começa a tratar desse assunto, mas se ocorresse hoje um sismo de grande intensidade, parece-me que seria o caos geral e quase ninguém saberia o que fazer.

Portanto, para um sistema deste género ter alguma eficácia, primeiro haveria que fazer todo um trabalho de sensibilização da população, para que todos soubessem o que fazer assim que surgisse um aviso destes.

Outro aspecto importante a ser estudado é o dos falsos avisos e da sua potencial taxa de ocorrência. Terá que haver algum "filtro" ou alguma forma de minimizar essa situação, pois a partir da ocorrência de 2 ou 3 falsos avisos, acho que toda a população ignoraria um próximo, e verdadeiro, aviso.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 14:27)

Agreste disse:


> Princípio importante e de mais fácil aplicação em aglomerações de pessoas e a nível doméstico pelo tal SMS mas coloco 2 problemas:



Concordo, telemóveis é interessante pois Portugal tem uma grande massificação dos mesmos. Mas a tecnologia penso que não seria tipo SMS, que julgo ser lenta e pesada em termos de sistema devido a ser um _messaging_ individualizado para destinatários (não percebo muito disto...), é algo mais como um _broadcast_ que os telemóveis é que fazem de parte activa e recebem como que uma mensagem do sistema, e penso que será assim que as coisas funcionam a avaliar pelo que foi escrevendo em tempos um utilizador do fórum neste tópico.



Agreste disse:


> Os eventos mesmo os importantes podem não ter capacidade destrutiva. Como é que o algoritmo acerta? Excluem-se todos os de nível inferior a 5?




Tenho apenas uma ideia muito vaga de como funciona, deve ser uma coisa complexa que avalia dados de muitas estações sísmicas. Os dados que avancei foi fazendo umas contas simples, por exemplo, peguei no sismo de 12 Fevereiro de 2007, de intensidade 5.9 (ou 6.1 de acordo com outras fontes como o EMSC) a sudoeste do Cabo Vicente.












Explicando a imagem, uma onda sísmica P chegou a Vila do Bispo às 10:35:53, uma onda S chegou a Évora às 10:36:46. Entre uma coisa e outra passaram 53 segundos, um tempo interessante quanto a mim. A estes segundos temos que deduzir o tempo perdido em comunicações, processamento da informação de multiplas estações mais próximas do epicentro para despistar erros, broadcast dos alertas, etc. No Japão o sistema deve ser o _state of the art_, provavelmente uma sofisticada rede  que funciona quase em tempo real a avaliar pelos 60 segundos de alerta antecipado que Tóquio teve antes do abalo. 





Agreste disse:


> A indisciplina, ignorância e indiferença geral das nossas populações. A mentalidade japonesa tem muito pouca proximidade com a nossa.



O maior problema destas coisas serão os falsos alertas e a falta de hábito de risco das populações. Sabemos aqui pelo fórum por outro tipo de eventos que quando se dá uma tragédia, fala-se muito de tudo e mais alguma coisa, mas depois rapidamente tudo é esquecido. Num sistema de alertas deste género, isso e os falsos alarmes serão os maiores inimigos.
De qualquer forma, é me indiferente a indiferença da maioria. Certamente há muitos que compreenderiam falsos alarmes e das limitações de sistemas deste tipo. Aqui no fórum há um tópico sobre Tsunamis em Portugal que na sequência da tragédia no Japão em poucos dias chegou quase às 15 mil visitas, mostra que há pessoas se preocupam com estas coisas.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

Estava agora aqui a pensar em como se poderia testar esse sistema em Lisboa, de uma forma simples, prática e que não levasse ao pânico da população. E pensei no seguinte.

Quem anda de metro está mais do que habituado a ouvir avisos do género:

"A linha amarela encontra-se com perturbações."
"A linha azul encontra-se com atrasos devido a problemas técnicos."
"Devido a problemas alheios ao metro, as paragens na linha verde efectuam-se com maior intervalo de tempo".

Acho que não há um dia em que isto não aconteça, quando não é várias vezes ao dia.

Ora, pegando no exemplo da falha de S.Vicente, que é provavelmente a falha mais activa e aquela que suscita sempre uma maior preocupação quando se fala de sismos em Portugal, poderia-se testar o exemplo que o Vince deu, entre a chegada das ondas _P_ à Vila do Bispo e as ondas _S_ em Lisboa. 

Aquando a chega das ondas _P_ à V.Bispo seria enviado um sms ao metro que automaticamente tomava medidas tais como: indicar o sinal vermelho em todas as estações de forma a que nenhuma carruagem que chegasse ou que estivesse parada nas mesmas pudesse avançar para dentro do túnel.

Dado que o intervalo médio de tempo entre as ondas ronda os 50 segundos, e se tivermos em conta uns 15 segundos de perda por transmissão de dados e actuação do metro, no máximo uma carruagem ficaria parada 35 segundos numa estação, isto se naquele instante estivesse pronta a arrancar. 
Ora esse tempo em nada iria suscitar o pânico nas pessoas, porque todos estamos habituados a essas paragens pelos motivos que referi. 
No entanto esses 35 segundos seriam muito importantes para se perceber quantas carruagens se conseguiriam manter nas estações de modo a não ficarem presas nos túneis.
E com isto tanto ganharia o sistema como o metro, num futuro e eventual sismo.

Acreditem que se há um sítio onde eu não gostava de estar em caso de sismo, era no metro.


----------



## MSantos (18 Mar 2011 às 15:22)

Não sabia que já existia um sistema de alerta de sismo no Japão, ainda estão mais bem preparados do que eu pensava.

Em Portugal penso que já seria muito positivo haver um sistema de aviso de possível tsunami, pois se a informação passasse a população teria alguns minutos para escapar das zonas costeiras mais baixas, o aviso de sismo seria mais difícil de implementar e no máximo haveria alguns segundos antes das ondas sísmicas chegarem.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2011 às 15:23)

Vince disse:


> Mas a tecnologia penso que não seria tipo SMS, que julgo ser lenta e pesada em termos de sistema devido a ser um _messaging_ individualizado para destinatários (não percebo muito disto...), é algo mais como um _broadcast_ que os telemóveis é que fazem de parte activa e recebem como que uma mensagem do sistema



Entretanto sobre o que falei ontem a nível de telemóvel, a tecnologia chama-se SMS-CB (Cell Broadcast)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_Broadcast



> This service is uniquely enabled by a little-known technology known as Cell Broadcast, or SMS-CB. It's totally unlike traditional, point-to-point SMS, in that it can be broadcast directly from cell towers to every phone in range and does not use more bandwidth when sent to more users. In this way it's just like a over-the-air television or radio, where bandwidth requirements do not increase as more users receive a signal.
> 
> This is extremely important in the event of a disaster: According to Israeli SMS-CB company eViglio, *cell broadcast has the potential to reach millions of users in seconds in an inherently geo-targeted fashion, whereas trying to reach the same number of users via traditional SMS would swamp the network, slowing the delivery of messages to a crawl*.
> http://news51.blogspot.com/2011/03/cellular-technology-that-told-japan.html










O serviço em si, no maior operador de telemóvel do Japão NTT DoCoMo chama-se "Area Mail Disaster Information Service" e é um serviço de subscrição gratuita.

Por exemplo um extracto do manual deste operador:


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2011 às 17:33)

Isto já devia ter sido implementado em Portugal, pelo menos nos Açores:

Earthquake Early Warnings (C/legendas)

Earthquake Early Warnings (S/legendas)

Fonte: Japan Meteorological Agency


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2011 às 16:10)

O que se faz actualmente:



> *Vigilância sísmica*
> 
> Dentro do IM encontra-se o Centro Operacional de Sismologia, local onde se opera a vigilância sísmica e que tem “pelo menos uma pessoa em permanência 24 horas por dia a cumprir todas as tarefas relacionadas” com esta vigilância, explica Fernando Carrilho ao CH.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (15 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Isto é apenas uma opinião, qualquer erro estejam à vontade em corrigir.


Um dos grandes problemas do sistema alerta baseado na onda P, é que são necessários vários registos da onda P para se fazer uma pré-análise, imaginando que a onda P tem um período de 1s (1Hz), em 5 segundos irá haver registo de 5 movimentos completos e talvez a partir daí pode-se fazer uma análise. Outro problema é que um sismo com um epicentro de menor magnitude (~5) mesmo por baixo de um sismometro regista uma grande amplitude.

São precisos vários sismómetros a diversas distâncias para excluir falsos positivos, e o tempo perdido entre a análise das diversas estações, já a onda S atingiu ou está quase a atingir as zonas mais críticas perto do epicentro.

Sei que há softwares que sabem identificar a onda P, S e calculam automaticamente o epicentro, magnitude, profundidade, mas pelo que tenho visto todos os sismos são revistos por um profissional. Há muita coisa que pode provocar uma leitura falsa de um sismo. Exemplo:

Esta imagem é de um sismómetro, instalado no Alaska, o software WinSDR utiliza um trigger chamado STA/LTA, de acordo com um algoritmo tenta detectar sismos e marca a vermelho, vê-se claramente que detectou um sismo automaticamente às ~16h18, mas tambem lançou 3 falsos positivos.





Existem sismometros de fundo oceânico instalados na zona de Gorringe (não sei se são do IPMA), não sei se a recepção de dados é feita em tempo real ou se a recolha de dados é efectuada por satélite x em x tempo. Mas mesmo que seja feita em tempo real, vão lançar um alerta à população, criando um imenso pânico baseado no registo de 2/3 estações que se encontram perto umas das outras?

Tempo de chegadas provaveis das ondas sísmicas do sismo M7.8 de 1969. LQ e LR, são as ondas de superfície. 




Fonte

Nos Açores, todos os sismos que provocaram grande devastação foram sismos moderados (6~7) perto da costa de uma ilha, não existem sismometros de fundo oceânico nos Açores, logo quando a onda P chegar às ilhas mais próximas para ser detectado por estações sísmicas, devido à proximidade do epicentro, a onda S deverá chegar apenas uns segundos depois, tornando inútil este sistema.

Tempos de chegada provaveis das ondas sísmicas no  sismo de 1980 nos Açores. 




Fonte

O Japão usa este sistema, mas o Japão tem uma das maiores redes sísmicas do mundo (senão a maior), mas o sucesso deste alerta é sempre discutivel, pois as zonas mais próximas do epicentro, serão sempre as que tem menos tempo de alerta e algumas nem vão ter. 


Talvez com uma rede sísmica mais abrangente, com mais estações sísmicas de fundo oceânico, consiga-se algo aplicável para Portugal Continental, mas os EUA com o mediatismo do THE BIG ONE, nem usa este sistema, se bem que estão a pensar no assunto (link).


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2013 às 12:01)

Tens Gorringe mas para além de Gorringe há bastante mais. Nada contra as ideias mas a nossa exposição a todas as falhas torna o assunto muito complexo. Mesmo aqui perto de Faro há falhas sísmicas com potencial destrutivo bastante assinalável (falha de Loulé).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2013 às 13:48)

Agreste disse:


> Tens Gorringe mas há para além de Gorringe há bastante mais. Nada contra as ideias mas a nossa exposição a todas as falhas torna o assunto muito complexo. Mesmo aqui perto de Faro há falhas sísmicas com potencial destrutivo bastante assinalável (falha de Loulé).



Mesmo no Sotavento Algarvio, existe uma falha a sul da costa algarvia, entre Faro e Tavira, onde existem relatos na monografia do Concelho de Olhão, em que em 1722, um sismo a sul de Tavira causou um mini tsunami e o mar transformou-se num anel de fogo, é assim que o fenómeno é relatado na monografia do concelho de Olhão.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Agreste disse:


> Tens Gorringe mas para além de Gorringe há bastante mais. Nada contra as ideias mas a nossa exposição a todas as falhas torna o assunto muito complexo. Mesmo aqui perto de Faro há falhas sísmicas com potencial destrutivo bastante assinalável (falha de Loulé).



Sim claro, sabemos as limitações, mas caso ocorra algum a alguma distância, se calhar um projecto deste género teria alguma utilidade e é estranho não se falar/discutir isso por cá. O maior problema para mim continua a ser os falsos positivos como refere o fablept de um sistema deste género.



fablept disse:


> Existem sismometros de fundo oceânico instalados na zona de Gorringe (não sei se são do IPMA), não sei se a recepção de dados é feita em tempo real ou se a recolha de dados é efectuada por satélite x em x tempo. Mas mesmo que seja feita em tempo real, vão lançar um alerta à população, criando um imenso pânico baseado no registo de 2/3 estações que se encontram perto umas das outras?
> 
> ...
> 
> Talvez com uma rede sísmica mais abrangente, com mais estações sísmicas de fundo oceânico, consiga-se algo aplicável para Portugal Continental, mas os EUA com o mediatismo do THE BIG ONE, nem usa este sistema, se bem que estão a pensar no assunto (link).




Existem estações de fundo oceânico por cá ? Isso funciona bem ou tem mais uma série de limitações adicionais? Se existissem e funcionassem em tempo real, só por aí ganhavam-se muitos segundos preciosos em certas circunstâncias.


----------



## fablept (17 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Vince disse:


> Existem estações de fundo oceânico por cá ? Isso funciona bem ou tem mais uma série de limitações adicionais? Se existissem e funcionassem em tempo real, só por aí ganhavam-se muitos segundos preciosos em certas circunstâncias.



Para se registar sismos <2 na zona de Gorringe e Josephine só mesmo com recurso a estações sísmicas de fundo oceânico instalados naquelas zonas. 

O Instituto Dom Luiz tem um laboratório de sismologia, e dedicam-se ao desenvolvimento de estações sísmicas de fundo oceânico. Sei que já fizeram estudos com essas estações nos Açores, mas apenas com instalações temporárias.
http://idl.ul.pt/node/249

Agora como é feita a recepção dos dados das estações, não faço a mínima se é periódica ou se em tempo real. Limitações? A instalação deverá ser crítica, um sismometro tem um limite de inclinação de alguns graus para funcionar correctamente. Tb não sei se os sismometros são de curto período (entre 1 e 10Hz) ou são broadband (>30s~20Hz)..


----------

